# wood paneling painting.



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

My weekend in home in sargent has a dark wood paneling on most of the enterior walls. Since the enterior has the dark wood paenling the enteror of the home is dark and we wood like to give it a brighter color, cream, light beige or whatever the ladies decide. I know I should yank out the old wood panel and replace it with sheet rock. but ithink that will run me more than I really want to spend right now. I am thinking of painting over it. I have heard that apply a kilz after cleaning and sanding with a fine sandpaper prior to painting may work. I have also heard it would NOT come very good and will be waisting time. I am going go try a small section first to see how it comes out first. 

Anyone ever painted over a dark wood paenling and if so were you pleased with the results?? there is a total of 1000 square feet of paneling. just a rough guesstement. i have not done any measuring.

thanks for any opinons. H


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

I painted my paneling years ago & came out good. I cleaned it real good with TSP first then primed with Kilz, use the one for oil & latex, then paint, took several coats, hardest part was painting the grooves in the paneling with a small brush, no sanding.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 10, 2009)

Had the same situation with dark paneling and just cleaned to de-oil the paneling, then used the kilz, then painted with a light colored paint. (Did not sand)
It has has looked good and is holding up very well.
It was simple compared to pulling and then replacing with SR


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

I cleaned with a wet rag, one coat of Kilz and two coats of latex paint. It's been over 3 years and still looks good. All those grooves are time consuming.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep, clean it, kilz it and paint it... no sanding required!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

One other option is to clean, Kilz, then float the seams/cracks with sheetrock mud, sand/texture like sheetrock and paint.


----------



## holeymoley (May 15, 2008)

You can get spray paint to match the same color of what your painting. Or you can invest in a cheaper spray gun, kinda like a Wagner. Or get a really good thick wool roller with a lot of paint on it and it should get in the grooves.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Some really good information coming in here folks. Sounds like painting will be easier and cheaper. I my father in law even suggested shopping for a wood paneling with a light color we can live with and just replacing the wood panels. I have to make a closer look to see how mnay cuts and angels a rookie like me can handle.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> One other option is to clean, Kilz, then float the seams/cracks with sheetrock mud, sand/texture like sheetrock and paint.


Thats what I did and it looks so much better. Did require a little sanding though.


----------



## jatupa (Nov 11, 2009)

I did the floating the seams. All depends on what you want it look like and how much time you want to invest. If you just want to lighten up the place, just apply the Kilz and paint over it. If I remember correctly, I used the one the one with the brownish/tan label and I had dark paneling with the glossy finish.


----------

